# Treating calcium deficiency with calcium gluconate 23%



## dartfrog-gary (Aug 18, 2008)

Can anyone post their experience about using Calcium Gluconate 23%.
How much were you using and how long? 
How much were you using for Tinc size frogs and thumbnails? 

Does anyone know of other problems that might cause siezures and inability to move?


----------

